# Average monthly cost of owning a dog?



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok guys i am getting ready to begin dog shopping. I little 4 year old girl told Santa that all she wants for Christmas is a baby sister and a hunting dog -_O- . Well the baby sister part is not going to happen for sure but i have been kicking around the idea of getting my first dog. I think i have my mind set on a lab. 2 reasons I know labs and have always been around them and they seem to be very inexpensive compared to some of the other breads around. So in order to convince the wife i need the get the expense part of it figured out. So i wanted to ask you guys what you have found to be an average monthly cost to own a dog with things like food and health care. 

Also does anyone here feed their dog a raw diet? I met a guy that has a black lab that he says he feeds nothing but raw chicken breasts. What are the pros and cons of raw feeding. Thanks for the help guys!
RME


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

$35 monthly.

Then the Lab gets bullrush spines lodged in his eyeball while out hunting at Salt Creek and, WHAMO! You're stuck with a $1000 vet bill. Next thing you know he's torn his leg open down to the bone on some barbed wire. Never even wimpers because Labs don't feel pain, but you're out $350 to fix him up. Then he decides to chase after and hump the fat bitch who parks herself on the front porch, hoping to get a piece of that handsome Lab inside. The dog comes home with sores on his wanker and you're out another $250 to fix him up again, plus the cost of a neuter.

Your experience may differ. Just plan on stuff happening to your dog that you never dreamed of. Dogs work so hard for us. They give us their all every time out. We have to be willing to pony up the cash when they get hurt, and they _will _get hurt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

$35 a month sounds about right...I'll add one more bit of wisdom from having bought and owned several dogs over the last 30 years. I've paid $100 for a Lab/Shorthair mutt, and well over a grand for my last DD. Buying the dog is the cheapest part of owning one! So, do yourself a favor and don't base your choice on the price of the animal. Labs, for the most part are cheap dogs. Not because they're not worth it, but because backyard breedings of unproven animals are a dime a dozen. If you want a good pup you've got to research a good bloodline and litter and pay TOP dollar for it. No matter what the breed. If you're not spending at least $500 on a pup you're barking up the wrong bloodline. Yes, you can buy a $200 pup from your brothers girlfriends dad who has a KILLER dog and MAY BE get lucky, but I wouldn't bank on it.

Now, the raw diet thing. My brother lives in Heber next door to a couple who own a raw organic dog food company. He gets all his food for free from them for the photography work he does for them. His dogs do wonderful on it. These people have contracts with wild game meat butchers around the country. They get the stuff at dirt cheap prices, package it up in fancy packaging, and sell it for a premium price to rich idiots all over the place. Is it good? Yes! It is very good for your dog. Is it worth the outrageous money you spend for it? Your choice...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are going to count the pennies, don't get one. You don't plan your children by how much they will cost, but by how much they are worth. Dogs are much the same. The enjoyment you get from them is worth many times the money that you spend on them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll add one more thing...

If your wife dont want a dog, she aint never gonna want a dog. Get one against her wishes and it will only be a source of discontent and resentment. The best way to get her in the dog mood is take her out for a nice dinner and then without warning swing by the place that has the puppies and let her see the whole litter AFTER you've buttered her up with food. Puppies pull at a womans heart strings like fine jewelry and a nice shoe store. Get her sold on the puppy thing and you're in like Flynn.

If that doesn't work... -Ov- 

Get rid of the wife first, then get a dog... :twisted: :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Get rid of the wife first, then get a dog... :twisted: :mrgreen: :O•-:


+1
But make sure you get rid of the wife first or they will take your dog just to spite you


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> Get rid of the wife first, then get a dog... :twisted: :mrgreen: :O•-:
> 
> +1
> But make sure you get rid of the wife first or they will take your dog just to spite you


Now thats some funny $h!t there :lol: :lol:


----------

